# Women who like giving oral, what if...



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

What if your man couldn't or rarely finished from oral?

It's never been easy for me to finish orally. I can but it takes time and I have to lend a hand so to speak. My wife feels like she's not good at it. Couldn't be further from the truth, but the result is she doesn't do it very often. I'm fine with oral as part of foreplay, I don't have to finish that way. Still it's not that frequent. 

We've talked about it. I told her it's always been like this. She's not had this problem before, so obviously she does it well. When we're successful she swallows and she says she loves to taste me. So I guess she likes doing it.

I guess my question is would it make you feel like a failure? Would it decrease your desire to do it? I can understand not wanting to do it for 30 minutes but how about a few minutes as foreplay?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## IPoH (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes it feels like a personal failure, and makes a person not want to do it anymore. 

Could you try some dirty talk? Like telling her you want her to go down and then you want to go down her. Maybe being communicative with her that you love what she does but you are having difficulty getting off that way and are feeling pressured which is making it more difficult, so it would be more enjoyable if you could both relax and enjoy it without expectations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband never WANTS oral, and it just pisses me off. On the EXTREMELY rare occasion when he DOES want it, he never finishes that way. Never. EVER. I used to think there was something wrong with me, or my technique, or something, but now I know it's him who's the abnormal one.


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_My husband never WANTS oral_

What spaceship did he get off of?

But seriously Hope and others dont ever think its a issue with you as a woman not doing something right or not good enough etc...i dont know why but i rarely finish from oral either. Unless we are fooling around a good bit before hand its a no go mostly. But I just explained that early to my wife.

In any event even without finishing it still feels great to have it done.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> What if your man couldn't or rarely finished from oral?


As a man, never in my life did I even ONCE finished from Oral. I don't think my body is capable of doing so, and my wife (or any person) is probably physically incapable of going that long....with possibility of 0 success. h

hehe



I Don't Know said:


> It's never been easy for me to finish orally. I can but it takes time and I have to lend a hand so to speak. My wife feels like she's not good at it. Couldn't be further from the truth, but the result is she doesn't do it very often. I'm fine with oral as part of foreplay, I don't have to finish that way. Still it's not that frequent.


Tell your wife that YOUR opinion on the subject is the only one that matters, not hers. And you are telling her that she is great, tell her to accept it!!!

Then talk to her about frequency needs (as long as they are realistic/reasonable of course)




I Don't Know said:


> We've talked about it. I told her it's always been like this. She's not had this problem before, so obviously she does it well. When we're successful she swallows and she says she loves to taste me. So I guess she likes doing it.


You have a winner on you hands there buddy.

:smthumbup:

I wish my wife would swallow or love the taste of it......

Can you have her talk to my wife? Kidding


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

No. It doesn't make me feel like a failure at all. 'Cause I know I'm d*mn good at it!

In all honesty, we don't usually have that problem around here, SO usually finishes easily.

Part of it might be psychological. You know you have problems finishing that way in the past, so the moment it starts, you may be prepared not to be able to finish. If I'm off base here, no problem.

Just relax into the moment. If you have to help things along a little, then so be it.

Wouldn't bother me in the least. It's just one more way to make love, among many.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

IPoH - I've told her it feels incredible. Even if it just felt ok, it makes me feel like she wants me and that's a great thing to feel.

Hope - Yep, I'm pretty abnormal myself. LOL. Can't disagree with that!

Eagle and DoF - Good to know I'm not the only one. Yes, DoF, there's not many like her. Definately going to do my best to keep her! She should teach a class about how to make men feel truly wanted. We'd be rich! Well assuming women who want to make their man feel wanted don't already know how.

Happy - I'm sure it's completely psychological. When I was younger I felt like that was just something women did to please a guy. I've probably never really gotten that out of my head. Then when it takes longer than I feel would be comfortable, I start worrying that she's tired of doing it, her jaw is tired, etc... but physically there's no reason I shouldn't be able too. It feels great!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it feels amazing but it's a bit disrespectful in my mind somehow to finish in my partners mouth. Oral is a great primer, to completion for the woman is great too, but I prefer to plant my "finale" where nature intended.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a partner now who has told me he has a hard time finishing orally but he does get off with an hj. I don't take it personally. I still lick and suck on him, which is the fun part anyway, and I will lick him clean when he finishes, which he likes. 

I had a partner who couldn't maintain an erection when I performed oral and THAT I took personally, no matter how much he told me it wasn't my fault.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think it would bother me . . . but only because it would be a change from the status quo, which is that I almost always can get him off. If suddenly he was unable to, I'd probably feel like it was my fault, at least initially, and then I'd want to talk with him about the possible underlying causes for the change. If being unable to finish from oral was just part of his sexual makeup, and I knew that from the beginning, then no, I don't think I'd feel bad. 

I think he doesn't always WANT to get off from oral, and after a bit he'll stop me and we'll move on to something else. Or occasionally oral just isn't working for him, because he's not in the mood or whatever, so he'll stop me and tell me it just ain't happening. It's not that frequent, so I don't take it to heart. 

Sometimes I wonder if a guy can get tired of BJ's and just want to mix it up. Or maybe oral just isn't their favorite thing. The impression that every guy should be able get off with a BJ and have it blow his mind every time . . . meh, I think that's porn-reality. Which isn't reality at all.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> What if your man couldn't or rarely finished from oral?
> 
> It's never been easy for me to finish orally. I can but it takes time and I have to lend a hand so to speak. My wife feels like she's not good at it. Couldn't be further from the truth, but the result is she doesn't do it very often. I'm fine with oral as part of foreplay, I don't have to finish that way. Still it's not that frequent.
> 
> ...


If you want to get over your finish problem you need to practice.

I'd abstain from masturbation or PIV orgasms until you have the oral finish perfected.

Setup your sex where oral finish is the only way you will ejaculate.

You may go the first several sessions without being able to ejaculate, but after a while if she is comfortable with it, you will be too.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> *I'd abstain from masturbation or PIV orgasms until you have the oral finish perfected.*


 That's crazy talk!!

Actually that would probably work.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I finish much faster from oral. I guess everybody's different.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> That's crazy talk!!
> 
> Actually that would probably work.


There is almost no way this will not work.

You have to be disciplined, and if wifey really wants to ensure an oral finish she will be putting in the effort.


----------



## ticktock33 (Jun 6, 2014)

It would bother me, but if I'm being assured that it just happens to me and has nothing to do with me. I guess it would bother me sometimes, but if he really liked it despite not being able to finish then I would keep doing it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I have hard time finishing because my wife not that good by her own admission and her mouth not big enough.

God bless her, she tries and I so appreciate that. It feels good, and to see her down there trying I feel so blessed.

It's just not a big deal to me. I NEVER ask for it.

I'll take PIV over it any time.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

My DH loves oral but He has only finished once this way. It makes me feel like a failure that I can't get him to finish. But because he requests it and tells me how good I am at it, I know that he at least enjoys it.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Yes, jasmine PLEASE don't feel bad.

he likes it and enjoys it. you can see from the previous posters a lot of men have hard time coming. take it from another guy that's hard to come, even before my wife.

its like some guys try so hard to get a woman to come and cant.

sometimes its the comer and not the comegiver


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> My husband never WANTS oral, and it just pisses me off. On the EXTREMELY rare occasion when he DOES want it, he never finishes that way. Never. EVER. I used to think there was something wrong with me, or my technique, or something, but now I know it's him who's the abnormal one.


:rofl:


Sorry. Just struck me as funny. He's got a goldmine for a wife and he doesn't even appreciate it. You know how many men on this forum would die to have a woman like you?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> My DH loves oral but He has only finished once this way. It makes me feel like a failure that I can't get him to finish. But because he requests it and tells me how good I am at it, I know that he at least enjoys it.


Truth is Jasmine, unless you have the jaw strength of a hyena, the neck muscles of a college wrestler, and the suction strength of a 10 amp ShopVac, a woman's mouth cannot compete with her hands or vagina. Many men like me require lots of steady pressure on our shafts to be able to climax, and most women do not have the strength or stamina to provide that steady pressure or rhythm. It's just the plain truth. 

Also, a mans penis has roughly the same amount of nerve endings in it as a woman's clitoris, except our nerves are spread out over several square inches. I don't have to work as hard physically to get a woman off, because those nerve endings of hers are in a nice little bundle. Not so with a man's rod.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

That makes me feel better. I felt like a failure.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> That makes me feel better. I felt like a failure.


You're not. You just need to change your technique. Get some cocoa butter (edible), slather it on him, and use your hands and mouth 50/50. Use your mouth on his head and glans, and your hands on his shaft. Won't take long before Vesuvius erupts.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Will try that!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> Will try that!


Don't ignore his twins either. Massage them and do whatever you think he will like. He'll be in heaven.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

GinnyTonia said:


> Hmm... I need to ask these to bf regarding cowgirl position. Was able to get previous LTR's off that way, but bf seems to even go a bit soft when I've got the reigns.  I have started to feel a bit insecure about it.


Most guys I've been with have trouble staying hard when I do cowgirl - but it's a matter of angle.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My hb has only finished twice from oral in our 9 years together, and he gets some every time we have sex (2 or 3 times a week) and sometimes more here and there. Doesn't stop him from wanting it and enjoying it, but if he has to finish another way who cares? I think part of being a caring spouse is finding out what works for your partner and rolling with it. Within reason of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> Most guys I've been with have trouble staying hard when I do cowgirl - but it's a matter of angle.


Reverse cowgirl works really well for my hb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

For us, a BJ is part of foreplay. My husband says I'm doing everything right but he just can't go there, (we have been close). He has said in the past that he sees me as a "good girl" so maybe that's why he can't let go. Maybe he sees the act of finishing as dirty? I don't know. It doesn't decrease my desire to do it nor does it make me feel like a failure. It's his deal not mine.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> If I weren't so driven to engage in sex and sexy things, I might be bothered. But since I have that drive, I would ask these questions to either get results and/or to ease possible irrational insecurities:
> 
> Do you like it?
> Do you want me to do it?
> ...


Regular or reverse?


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

It discourages me greatly that my man can't get off from oral. It makes me just want to give up sooner and I feel like he doesn't actually enjoy it as much as he acts like.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

ariel_angel77 said:


> It discourages me greatly that my man can't get off from oral. It makes me just want to give up sooner and I feel like he doesn't actually enjoy it as much as he acts like.


Ariel, do you use both hands along with your mouth? Do you add extra lube besides your saliva? :scratchhead: Sometimes the penis needs a lot of extra stimulation besides just the mouth. Even changing positions can help, laying down vs standing or sitting for the man.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ariel_angel77 said:


> It discourages me greatly that my man can't get off from oral. It makes me just want to give up sooner and I feel like he doesn't actually enjoy it as much as he acts like.


Just because he doesn't cum doesn't mean he doesn't love it. Quit beating yourself up. 

Climaxing in a woman's mouth or anywhere other than her vagina can be hot and a lot of fun from time to time, but personally... I feel more connected to a woman when I climax inside her. I don't know why, but it's just more emotionally bonding for me. The feeling of being connected to her that way brings out my inner Neanderthal. But I'm just speaking for myself. 

Maybe your husband feels that way.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

Yes, have used hands and lube. He is just not the type to get off from oral. He gets off from PIV much easier and loves finishing there as compared to anywhere else like bandit suggested. 

I still give him BJs whenever he wants, and at random, of course, and try to push the negative thoughts away.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

ariel_angel77 said:


> Yes, have used hands and lube. He is just not the type to get off from oral. He gets off from PIV much easier and loves finishing there as compared to anywhere else like bandit suggested.
> 
> I still give him BJs whenever he wants, and at random, of course, and try to push the negative thoughts away.


You are his woman. When he climaxes inside you he is staking his claim to you....so to speak; his exclusive connection to you as your husband. It's his biological imperative to father your children. He prefers PIV ejaculation because he loves you. He's not objectifying you. 

A man who didn't love you would feel free to cum any where on or in you that he wanted...because you're an object to get him off, nothing more. 

So stop second guessing yourself and your husband.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> Regular. Have done reverse once with no noticeable improvement.
> Have any insight or suggestions?


Wear nothing but a cowboy hat and leather chaps when you do it. 

On regular cowgirl, instead of straddling him and resting on your knees, bring your feet up under you, like you're squatting, while holding onto his shoulders or forearms, and really grind into him. It feels great. 

When you do reverse cowgirl, lean back into him and let him thrust up into you. The angle is better and more comfortable.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

BJs can be start to finish or just used as foreplay or part of back and forth between other activities like PIV. So generally, there is no 'failure' if it's not completed 'start to finish'. I've been in relationships with women who liked giving BJs start to finish including swallowing without a second thought. With these women, coming from the BJ was no problem for me. When I had relationships with women who I thought did not want me to finish in their mouths because they thought of BJs as foreplay and I thought they would be disappointed without sex or because I knew they didn't like it very much in their mouths, then it became more difficult for me to climax that way. I therefore believe that it's often psychological.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

When my spouse couldn't orgasm or couldn't do so easily (40 minutes for oral) it was too much porn/masturbation that was the main culprit. Before he started _abusing _porn (he always watched it but this was waaaay over the top) I made him orgasm in 5 minutes from oral so I know it wasn't me. 

He is a diabetic (since 2010) so his meds do delay orgasm slightly but even with that it was mainly the porn/death grip because we didn't have any trouble with him coming from my BJs for the seven/eight years prior. During that time, PIV also seemed to be fine. It was just BJs that suddenly stopped satisfying him. I enjoy giving oral to completion and swallowing, the whole bit so when it wasn't working, it definitely hurt my feelings/ego when I couldn't make him orgasm anymore or it took "forever".

After we got back together from separating, he has quit watching porn and cut back on masturbating for a while. That seemed to help a great deal. Blow jobs are back to taking about five, sometimes ten minutes if going for a quickie, so I'm happy and he's definitely satisfied which satisfies me.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

I used to have a hang up about it and couldn't finish, every other gf did it made certain I had to warn them first, then I had a fwb that found out I'd never finished from it and was he'll bent on finishing me. From then on I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

My SO takes forever to finish, no matter what we do (even in PIV), and I'm very rarely able to bring him to finishing. Neither of us take it personal or feel like failures over it if he has to take over for a while... if he really feels like he needs to finish via oral, he'll let me know when he's close and I'll take back over.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

No problem at all since most of my SO's and hubby now often finishes way t oo fast for my liking when Im giving oral ............... I guess thats a compliment to my skills nooooo  ??

It'll only provide more time for me to ummmmm ............. enjoy myself ahem ahem


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> *No problem at all since most of my SO's and hubby now often finishes way t oo fast for my liking when Im giving oral ............... I guess thats a compliment to my skills nooooo*  ??
> 
> It'll only provide more time for me to ummmmm ............. enjoy myself ahem ahem


I wouldn't read too much into it. Just as there are guys who can't orgasm from oral, there are a lot that go pretty quickly with just the most basic skills.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I wouldn't read too much into it. Just as there are guys who can't orgasm from oral, there are a lot that go pretty quickly with just the most basic skills.


UGH !! You blew my bubble dude !! And to think I always thought I was just that freaking ummmmmm .............. good  !??!?!


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> You blew my bubble dude



Phrasing. 

Haha!


----------



## scientia (Aug 27, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> It's never been easy for me to finish orally. I can but it takes time and I have to lend a hand so to speak. My wife feels like she's not good at it. Couldn't be further from the truth, but the result is she doesn't do it very often. I'm fine with oral as part of foreplay, I don't have to finish that way. Still it's not that frequent.
> 
> We've talked about it. I told her it's always been like this. She's not had this problem before, so obviously she does it well. When we're successful she swallows and she says she loves to taste me. So I guess she likes doing it.


If oral sex to completion is important for your wife then what things have you tried? There are various ways of dealing with this so I'm wondering if you have tried them all.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn it. I was with my guy who told me he doesn't complete this way, but I kept thinking about this thread and decided to try anyway. It seemed to be working, he was close, but then I thought about the thread and how maybe I shouldn't even try - he gets soft, he asks me if I want to keep trying, I do. He goes soft, and I'm like, damn TAM. Until I read this stupid thread I didn't even try but perversely, I feel like I have to prove you wrong. Drat.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

scientia said:


> If oral sex to completion is important for your wife then what things have you tried? There are various ways of dealing with this so I'm wondering if you have tried them all.


We've tried just relaxing and focusing on how it feels, me masturbating the shaft while she tends to the head, and going from piv to oral at the end. The last two methods are usually sucessful. Curious what else there could be to try.



firebelly1 said:


> Damn it. I was with my guy who told me he doesn't complete this way, but I kept thinking about this thread and decided to try anyway. It seemed to be working, he was close, but then I thought about the thread and how maybe I shouldn't even try - he gets soft, he asks me if I want to keep trying, I do. He goes soft, and I'm like, damn TAM. Until I read this stupid thread I didn't even try but perversely, I feel like I have to prove you wrong. Drat.


 sorry


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know what happened last night (maybe all of the fighting) but I was able to make him ejaculated during oral. Even he was shocked as it has been about 28 years!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I had no idea there was struggles orgasming from BJ's only. Glad to know women are not alone in our complexities. I LOVE giving them. This thread is fascinating.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

sdhatrh said:


> What if your man couldn't or rarely finished from oral?


Good point, I think Bandit.45 earlier explained his reasoning on this POV from a man's perspective....maybe PIV is more arousing than oral...all men are different.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think there is such a thing as a "bad" bj, the effort and the act alone make them a world wonder and I can't imagine anyone not getting off on one, I tend to think its the level of arousal that might prevent getting off. 

I don't think there is a greater pleasure. Just my $0.02


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

GettingIt said:


> I think it would bother me . . . but only because it would be a change from the status quo, which is that I almost always can get him off. If suddenly he was unable to, I'd probably feel like it was my fault, at least initially, and then I'd want to talk with him about the possible underlying causes for the change. If being unable to finish from oral was just part of his sexual makeup, and I knew that from the beginning, then no, I don't think I'd feel bad.


My response would be similar to this. Maybe not fault as such but would wonder what's going on. And would also feel similarly to G.I. if I knew this from the beginning.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

roostr said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a "*bad" bj,* the effort and the act alone make them a world wonder and I can't imagine anyone not getting off on one, I tend to think its the level of arousal that might prevent getting off.
> 
> I don't think there is a greater pleasure. Just my $0.02


Absolutely their is


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Do men like watching their partners giving oral? I have caught my husband looking. He props his head up on purpose.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

roostr said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as a "bad" bj, the effort and the act alone make them a world wonder and I can't imagine anyone not getting off on one, I tend to think its the level of arousal that might prevent getting off.
> 
> I don't think there is a greater pleasure. Just my $0.02


For many of us its pu$$y
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

jasmine9 said:


> Do men like watching their partners giving oral? I have caught my husband looking. He props his head up on purpose.


When I glance up at him, he about loses his cool. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

jasmine9 said:


> Do men like watching their partners giving oral? I have caught my husband looking. He props his head up on purpose.


From my experience men absolutely enjoy watching me and my ummmmm skillz wink wink !!! My enthusiasm is a turn on for them and I actually get pretty aroused knowing that I'm being watched as well. 

If it's a show they want then it's a show they'll ummmmm get ahem ahem !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

intheory said:


> omgitselaine said:
> 
> 
> > No problem at all since *most of my SO's and hubby *now often finishes way t oo fast for my liking when Im giving oral ............... I guess thats a compliment to my skills nooooo
> ...


Thank you , thank you ! Doing a curtsey here !!

It's part skillz and part wanting to please my partner and .... that's where the " enthusiasm " comes to play ..... so to speak hhmmmmm !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> I don't know what happened last night (maybe all of the fighting) but I was able to make him ejaculated during oral. Even he was shocked as it has been about 28 years!


Awesome! :lol: Was it a combination of oral and HJ?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jasmine9 said:


> Do men like watching their partners giving oral? I have caught my husband looking. He props his head up on purpose.


Oh heck yeah. 

Do you watch him when he's going down on you.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> jasmine9 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what happened last night (maybe all of the fighting) but I was able to make him ejaculated during oral. Even he was shocked as it has been about 28 years!
> ...


HJ ??

Not for nothing but using your hands when giving a ummmmm BJ is ...... cheating wink wink !! Well in my humble opinion anyways !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> HJ ??
> 
> Not for nothing but using your hands when giving a ummmmm BJ is ...... cheating wink wink !! Well in my humble opinion anyways !!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


A lot of guys would ummm...winkity wink...disagree...hmmm?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon Jasmine
Um yes, very much
At least for me the visual effect is a big part of the enjoyment. (no I don't know why, it just is).

Getting a BJ when blindfolded wouldn't be much fun at all.

Needless to say, opinions differ. 





jasmine9 said:


> Do men like watching their partners giving oral? I have caught my husband looking. He props his head up on purpose.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

are most guys here multi orgasmic or is that another area that varies alot?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> are most guys here multi orgasmic or is that another area that varies alot?


No. Twice in a session would be the average depending on the guy's semen stores. Twice is all I've been able to do in a single session.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

No just oral.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Between BJ's and PIV, the first single session my H and I were together he unloaded five times. Serious fun, but he was SERIOUSLY hurting and a pile on the floor for a while after that. 

I've had others that run three to four, but most have been like you say... around two. Wondered how that repped the general population.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

You mean unload wait a while and go again or just keep going and do 2 in a row?


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Between BJ's and PIV, the first single session my H and I were together he unloaded five times. Serious fun, but he was SERIOUSLY hurting and a pile on the floor for a while after that.
> 
> I've had others that run three to four, but most have been like you say... around two. Wondered how that repped the general population.


OMG ummmmm 5 times  .......... and he was the one hurting wink wink ?????? 

Most guys I've been with were usually " ones , twos and a guy or two made it to three " times at best. 

This of course despite my every effort to ummmmmm keep them going  !!!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

We were hot to trot on each other somewhere between an hour or two and there was not much pause at all between "times." As soon as he would finish and start messing with me I was climbing the walls and couldn't keep my "anything" off his "everything"... lol... seemed like rapid succession to me at the time, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

omgitselaine said:


> OMG ummmmm 5 times  .......... and he was the one hurting wink wink ??????
> 
> Most guys I've been with were usually " ones , twos and a guy or two made it to three " times at best.
> 
> This of course despite my every effort to ummmmmm keep them going  !!!!!


it was seriously intense and one of my MOSTEST FAVORITEST moments of my life... omg

giggle... at the end he was groaning in exhaustion and pain and we wondered if he was dying... we were giggling, but a little scared.

That was back when my sex drive was over the top HD. At the time he said... "I don't know if I'm going to be enough for you." LOL!! I am grateful mine shifted after our child so that we are more of a match in drive now.

One of my favs for him though is giving him BJ's in the shower.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> it was seriously intense and one of my MOSTEST FAVORITEST moments of my life... omg
> 
> .


Ohhhhhh I can only ummmmm .................. imagine ahem ahem  !!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Giggle... wink wink...



OP... the lack of O with a BJ would not make me want to stop giving them. They are a pleasure in and of themselves for me.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a hard time imaging a man going twice or more in one session.

My husband could never do that. Jealous.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

its not the norm for him all the time, but dang when we first met our sexual pull towards each other was EXTREMELY intense. Friggen blew my mind.... our sexual tension was Mt Everest. Have NEVER had someone hit my soul that hard and deep... pardon the pun... lol He is my magic man... 

/thread jack...


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

Blossom Leigh said:


> its not the norm for him all the time, but dang when we first met our sexual pull towards each other was EXTREMELY intense. Friggen blew my mind.... our sexual tension was Mt Everest. Have NEVER had someone hit my soul that hard and deep... pardon the pun... lol He is my magic man...
> 
> /thread jack...


When H and I first got together we were like that. He could make me O by just rubbing me over my clothes. I remember one night we stayed in a hotel and had sex 14 times!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol! Maybe we should start our own thread about our favorite moments! I'm already wanting to jump hubs when he comes home! Fun!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

There is something I stumbled upon years ago. You can go to the point of ejaculation and pull out. Just let your penis sit there. Don't touch it, don't clench, don't breath on it, don't even look at it!!! The semen will come out but the erection stays and there's no ultra sensativity (at least some guys know what I mean) so you can just go right back in and keep going. 

Granted this worked much better in my 20's than it does pushing 40.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Will HAVE to share that trick with hubs

my ex could go two hours and its how I hit 15 O's back then... we alternated between him and toys back and forth.. rockin time for sure


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> There is something I stumbled upon years ago. You can go to the point of ejaculation and pull out. Just let your penis sit there. Don't touch it, don't clench, don't breath on it, don't even look at it!!! The semen will come out but the erection stays and there's no ultra sensativity (at least some guys know what I mean) so you can just go right back in and keep going.
> 
> Granted this worked much better in my 20's than it does pushing 40.


Hey that's my trick!!!! I've been doing that over 20 years.

You do the following:

1. Pull out one or so stroke after point of no return
2. Allow ejaculation and climax without stroking or touching the shaft
3. Allow ejaculation to complete and give it about 1 minutes or so without touching
4. Go back to work.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

you guys are going to have to stop....lol


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> you guys are going to have to stop....lol


Yeeeessss ............... pleaseee do ahem ahem  !!!!!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Hey that's my trick!!!! I've been doing that over 20 years.
> 
> You do the following:
> 
> ...


That's exactly it! How I ever figured that out is beyond me.

I always try to totally relax when it's happening too. Not sure that's absolutely necessary. The pelvic muscles still contract. It's kinda funny watchin the little guy dance around and spit.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> you guys are going to have to stop....lol


The point is NOT to stop!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

If my H learns that trick he might as well just send me on up to the pearly gates because that would be the ultimate icing on his cake. He already hits me in the PERFECT spot, his hands are magic, his lips are to DIE for... Good grief... I will die and go to heaven right there on the spot. toast, done, sianara...


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> The point is NOT to stop!


LOL!! I KNOW... but its two hours before I see my H... and that visual is killing me, so knock it off... LOL


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> That's exactly it! How I ever figured that out is beyond me.
> 
> I always try to totally relax when it's happening too. Not sure that's absolutely necessary. The pelvic muscles still contract. It's kinda funny watchin the little guy dance around and spit.


I never saw it in porno's either. When I was growing up Ron Jeremy was one of the top guys, and he would stroke the shaft.

For some reason I knew that I wanted to try to get 2nd's and 3rd's, and that the stimulation made the erection subside.

So I'd breath, and relax and watch it do it's thing.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

I Don't Know said:


> That's exactly it! How I ever figured that out is beyond me.
> 
> I always try to totally relax when it's happening too. Not sure that's absolutely necessary. The pelvic muscles still contract. It's kinda funny watchin the little guy dance around and spit.


Mine is like Kobe shooting from the 3 point line


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

I did not get the rock and roll time I would have LOVED to have had last night with my man. Hubs was exhausted and then had some sad moments, so I just kept my paws to myself and supported his heart. May end up having to leave it on a revved idle for Vegas


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry you didn't get any but good for you being supportive!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, he needed it. He is really doing a lot of life assessment right now and it drudges up things from his past. So he just needed the space, calm, quiet to mull it over. Hurts to see him sad. Hope he processes it out in time to enjoy his Vegas time.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> I did not get the rock and roll time I would have LOVED to have had last night with my man. Hubs was exhausted and then had some sad moments, so I just kept my paws to myself and supported his heart. May end up having to leave it on a revved idle for Vegas


Awwwww I'm sorry to hear this sweetie !? If it makes you feel any better I too didn't exactly ummmm enjoy myself ugh !! My little boys took forever to sleep and by the time they did I was exhausted haaa !!

Well I guess good things come to those who ummm wait wink wink !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

omgitselaine said:


> Awwwww I'm sorry to hear this sweetie !? If it makes you feel any better I too didn't exactly ummmm enjoy myself ugh !! My little boys took forever to sleep and by the time they did I was exhausted haaa !!
> 
> Well I guess good things come to those who ummm wait wink wink !!
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Haha! THAT they do...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I Don't Know said:


> What if your man couldn't or rarely finished from oral?
> 
> It's never been easy for me to finish orally. I can but it takes time and I have to lend a hand so to speak. My wife feels like she's not good at it. Couldn't be further from the truth, but the result is she doesn't do it very often. I'm fine with oral as part of foreplay, I don't have to finish that way. Still it's not that frequent.
> 
> ...



At first, my wifee was horrible at BJ's. It hurt, left me raw and like a bag of rocks. Now today, she is perfect at giving me BJ's and still swallows from the very beginning as well. She does use her hand and takes 1/3 of me in her mouth because she has a small mouth.

Sometimes I orgasm quickly from her BJ's and sometimes it doesn't happen at all. All depends on my day, stress and how tired I am.

And as foreplay, my wifee almost always gives me BJ's to get me going.

Nothing beats an oiled foot or breast job and PIV though. BJ's are fantastic but these are better.:smthumbup:


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Haha! THAT they do...


Well ............... no children this evening since they're sleeping over with their cousins hhmmm


----------



## fr33yay0 (Aug 9, 2014)

I love oral as part of foreplay, I get oral almost every time before having sex. I have to hold myself back from going, most often if I do end up going orally... It takes a bit to recover and I normally don't end up going twice while sex. So I hold it in, then go after 20-30 minutes of sex. If you practice it... you can hold it to make it an even better orgasm.


----------



## Thebuzzbees (Aug 29, 2014)

My husband has a mega tight foreskin so never ejaculates naturally... Only by himself finishing himself off... For me, this is off putting.. I love love love to give him oral and there's nothing more satisfying than achieving the goal, showing him what he's done, them swallowing.... Knowing I've made him feel good... My ex had this done on a daily basis for a decade and loved it...


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thebuzzbees said:


> .....I love love love to give him oral and there's nothing more satisfying than achieving the goal, showing him what he's done, them swallowing.... Knowing I've made him feel good... My ex had this done on a daily basis for a decade and loved it...


I've only dreamed of a spouse that desired sex with so much gusto. I'm jelly!!!

My ideal session would be foreplay oral with O for me, then her, then we PIV. If I haven't O'd in 24 hours I'm good with 10-15 mins refractory period which is plenty of time to recharge while I work on her.


----------

